# Certain Threads Inaccessible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2005)

For some strange reason, I am finding that certain threads in the Movie forum are inaccessible to me. What happens is that I click on the thread and I immediately see the "quick reply" screen but nothing else (ie., no posts at all). This is true for some, but not all, of the movie threads. Is anyone else experiencing this problem? Can anyone help?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 12, 2005)

I just tried it out and it's happening with me too. For me it happens with ALL of the threads from "Kinsey" on down, including all of pages two and three.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 12, 2005)

I found the problem. It is with the database. I have been able to fix about half of the threads quickly.

If someone can give me a list of the remaining thread numbers (the tid=#) that are broken then I can fix the rest later.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, for all of the threads starting with "Kinsey" on down, either no posts show up or just one post.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 12, 2005)

The Kinsey thread should work now. So should the 20 or so after that. Please check again (and hit refresh on your browser) and let me know.

Then I need the ACTUAL tid numbers for the ones still broken.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> I found the problem. It is with the database. I have been able to fix about half of the threads quickly.
> 
> If someone can give me a list of the remaining thread numbers (the tid=#) that are broken then I can fix the rest later.



None of them were completely fixed - some were just changed from displaying no posts to displaying one.

The following only display one post:

7004
5315
7829
2613
7282
5438
7808
7719
7390
7825
7764
7769
7736
7306
7286
5514
7399
7252
6817
7317
7232
6955
7074
7015
6385
5803
6728
6773
6767
6706
6408
6562
5062
6058
6382
6138
5980
5883
5544
5735


The following display no posts:

7123
5622
5147
4164
4940
4761
4876
4758
4626
4556
4529
4385
4025
3849
3578
3603
3371
3384
3348
3328
3200
2780
2414
1632
114
1357
1276
1355
1275
883
956
869
618


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok. I figured out what the one thread problem was.

All those posts should be fixed now. If someone finds a similar problem, let me know - I can fix them now.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks very much, Fred and Chris!


----------

